

Show HN: There are only 70 three letter word .io domains left - Gertig
http://and.io

======
citruspi
Please, anyone who purchases it needs to take a moment to think about it.

The time it would take to write a script in Python to go through each domain
and check the availability would cost less than $20.

Edit: Here - this Python script generates a list of available .io domains of
any length (user specified) in 9 lines. <https://gist.github.com/4111298>

~~~
Gertig
This is not a scenario where I think you can't do this just as easily, the
idea is targeted more at those that don't have the skills that you do.

.io domain names cost around $80 (cheaper in some places) so the assumption is
that $19 isn't really out of whack with what you might be willing to pay.

Also, as a developer you probably charge somewhere from $60-$120 per hour for
your time. If it takes you longer than 15 mins to do this then you have just
wasted money.

p.s. Thanks for being a little kinder with your edit :)

~~~
citruspi
Perhaps, but I still think that $20 is a little steep. Especially since its
just a list - it doesn't do much. $20 definitely is not an impulse buy for me.
And you're welcome.

~~~
Gertig
You also get the 4 and 5 letter word lists, but I thought that the scarcity of
70 might be more of a motivator.

One issue is that many people aren't looking for just any word, they want a
specific thing. I wonder if the list should actually cost more and be targeted
at domainers?

~~~
citruspi
I think so, but you would need more features. I'm not inclined to purchase it,
so I don't know how you're providing it (web interface, excel, txt, etc.).

If you want to raise the price and sell it to domainers, write an admin
interface. Multiple TLD's and stuff. Have a feature which allows you to send
them a notification when an unavailable TLD is expiring. Also, write a spider
to check different registrars to find the lowest price for each TLD.
Essentially, a SaS.

------
lfuller
I'm glad I got oik.io for Oikoi when I did! I have to wonder just how usable
these last 70 domains would be, though.

~~~
Gertig
One of them is beg.io and its not even the best one :)

------
markrickert
Might be worth it to increase the awareness that you give the 4 and 5-letter
domains as well with the purchase.

------
Gertig
I'd love feedback on the idea and positioning.

